# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products  12 Nov 2011 : Micro-Box AIO V2.0.5.1 SAMSUNG ANDROID SMALL UPDATE

## mohamed73

12 Nov 2011 : Micro-Box AIO V2.0.5.1 SAMSUNG ANDROID SMALL UPDATE:  1. Added CODE READER/DIRECT UNLOCK BETA for  SAMSUNG P7500Galaxy Tab 10.1SAMSUNG N7000Galaxy Notes
*We wait your feedback! Thank you!  2. Repaired WRONG MODEL SELECTED for I9103/Galaxy R!  3. Improuved TEMPROOT for all ANDROID models! 
Check الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] for more news!

----------

